# Any Canadians here in NZ please?



## Bianca de V (May 18, 2008)

I am aware there are a lot of people who ping-pong form NZ to Canada and hope okay to post seeking knowledge about the countries' culture.

I am looking for people from New Zealand who are living in Canada. Or people in NZ from Canada! I would like to know your experience in acclimatising to Canadian life, how different you have found the culture, how different schools and parenting styles/view of children? Also things like food, culture, activities, cost of living?

Presently I am struggling to find a part-time job. I was told the issues are that a) I do not have NZ experience, and b) I want part-time work as my children are still small. NZ does not seem to have much opportunities for academic or health research careers, at least not in Christchurch that I have so far found. Are job opportunities better in Canada?

Is Canada better set up for colder weather (and yes, I know it gets cold, very very very cold, deadly cold).

The early years curriculum Te Whāriki in NZ is so inspiring, I just don't know if any other country will give my children the same lifestyle and emotional and social development? Any comments? My children presently are in a school where they are taught to respect each other, there are no punishments, rarely bullying because issues are resolved through meeting processes. Children are valued- how does this compare with Canada?

My children go to a democratic school in NZ and it is inspiring to say the least and although we would be closer to family in Canada, I have to weigh up lifestyle and culture, and opportunities for academic jobs for myself.

Thank you in advance - for clarity sake - I am seeking an understanding of the similarities or differences in the culture generally, education, schooling, parenting styles and acceptance of difference (multiculturalism)


----------



## Arslan230 (Jun 19, 2014)

I think, No Canadian is here.......


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Arslan230 said:


> I think, No Canadian is here.......


There are a few. Maybe they're just being shy!


----------



## canuck88 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm here! (just found this thread through browsing)

As a Canadian getting married to a New Zealander, I am preparing myself for a lifetime of moving back and forward across the Pacific. I too have many of the same questions as you do, mainly ones concerning choosing a place to settle down and build our careers. I know my family really wants me to come back to Canada to settle, but currently I'm loving New Zealand as I find there is so much more for me here. I seemed to get really lucky when I came here regarding career prospects and I'm making connections in my field that I wouldn't otherwise have in Canada. It's a hard decision to make as both countries have their merits.

When it comes to comparing the two countries, I find minor unexpected differences. People in NZ overall seem much friendlier and the pace of life is much more relaxed. I'm originally from the Toronto region of Canada, and there is the "big-city" environment with a fast pace of life and a highly stressed atmosphere. With saying that though, there is also a lot more to do in Toronto and lots of resources to support more lifestyle options. Also, the cost of living in Canada is generally MUCH cheaper compared to New Zealand; petrol costs around $1.50 NZD a litre and groceries are quite inexpensive. When I moved to NZ to be with my partner, I was astonished with how much our grocery bill came to. In Canada it would be up to 50% less. 

The wages in NZ are much higher than in Canada, but I think that has something to do with the NZD purchasing power and the fact that the cost of living in Canada is a lot lower. In Canada it may feel like you're making less money, but it goes a much longer way. The wages I'm making here in NZ are excellent in Canadian standards but the money does not get us very far. 

The weather is obviously the biggest difference. If you move to Vancouver you'll notice less of a difference as the West Coast of Canada doesn't get very cold in the winter. Plus, they see lots of rain and the winters can resemble those in Auckland (although typically Vancouver gets a bit colder). Everywhere else in Canada, there are great seasonal variations because the climate is continental rather than maritime. In Toronto, the winter temperatures average around -5 to -10, but it can get as cold as -25 or below. In the summer the temperatures average around 25, but it can get above 30 and stay hot for several weeks. Spring and Fall are very short seasons, and winter sometimes feels like it lasts forever. Canadian winters are very long, cold, and dark. My Kiwi partner came in the winter and he found the lack of light to be very harsh. The fact that the sun sets at 4:30pm in Toronto during winter can be pretty depressing.

Other than that, there are lots of similarities between the two countries; there seems to be a lot in common regarding our national identities and how we relate to our bigger and louder English-speaking neighbours (Australia and the US respectively). I came to NZ 6 months ago and have had very few problems adapting. In fact, I have to say that I like it here more than Canada, although I do miss my family time-to-time.

Hopefully a bit of that insight helps. I didn't answer all of your questions, but that's just my discussion bit about how I view the two countries. Hope it helps


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I moved to Auckland from Vancouver almost 2 years ago, though my first visit to NZ was in 1992. Canuck88 gave a good and comprehensive answer, but here's a few more thoughts.

=Cost of living in NZ is higher, particularly food, petrol and electricity. Electronics are coming down in price compared to even a couple of years ago. 
=Rental housing quality is poor because build standards here have gone from poor to decent. A lot of uninsulated, damp houses and apartments and rents can be very high. 
=While Auckland is multicultural there isn't the integration you find in Vancouver, Toronto or Montréal: there are some ethnic enclaves in various parts of the region. 
="Kiwi" means raised, preferably born here. Everyone else is "from" somewhere else (Canadians can have all sorts of looks and accents). 
=People are about the same as Canadians: friendly and pilot but not super-warm like Aussies or Yanks. Which is neither negative or positive. 
=change "hockey" for "rugby" and "Team Canada" for "All Blacks" and you can have the exact same conversations.
=change "Canada" for "NZ" and "USA" for "Australia and you can have the exact same conversations.


----------

